# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  اصابع البنات بالخطوات المصورة

## شاري الطيب

اصابع البنات بالخطوات المصورة 


..المقــادير..


عجينه سمبوســــــــه والباقي
طبعا عباره عن حشوه
(لحم مفروم – بصله – ثوم - بقدونس –جزر مبشور- صنوبر- جبن شرائح ثلاث او اربع)
يحمس البصل والثوم بقليل من الزيت ويضاف اليه اللحــم المفروم كالعاده مع البهارات
الى ان ينضج
ثم يضاف اليه الجزر والبقدونس وجبن الشرائح والملح
هنا اغلقي النار لكي لايسود البقدونس وتذوب الجبنه بشكل لذيذ
وبامكانك التفنن في الحشــــــــــوحسب رغبتك وفنك




تقص عجينه السمبوسه بالنصف
كما هو بالشكل




حشيهـــــــــــــــــــا



ولفيهــــــــــــــــا



وبعـــــــــــــدها
صفيها بصينيه تيفال وإلا غيره بس اهم شي صينيه ضد اللزق 




دخليها الفرن من تحت بحراره معتدله وانسيهــــــــــا تقريبا نصف ساعه
الى ان تتحمـــــــــــــــــــر 
حمّريها من فوق
وقدميها






منقول

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إي والله أخف من المقالي
وتعجب الأهل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شكله شهي ...
تسلم اخوي ع الوصفات الطيبه...
لاخلا ولاعدم من الجديد...
دمت بعين الله...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية

----------


## مريم المقدسة

طريقة سهلة وشكلها لذيذة
اللة يعطيك العافية اخوى

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

شكلها مررررة لذيذة 

انا امووت على الاكلات المالحة

سلمت يداك غاليتي
طرح راائع

----------


## ورده محمديه

سمعت بخد البنات  :toung: اول مره اسمع باصابعهم :weird:  خخخخ  
بس ببصراحه شكلها لذيذه وخفيفه  :wink:  

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه اخوي  وان شاء الله بيتم تجريبها في هدا الشهر الكريم  
دمت موفق..

----------


## شاري الطيب

لطلتكم بصمه خاصه 

لاعدمت اطلالتكم الرائعه 

لكم آرق آلتحآيآ وآعذبهـآ ..

----------


## بنوته كيوته

شكلها خفيفه و لذيذه...
تسلم خيي على هالوصفات..
ربي يعطيك العافيه..

----------


## زائرة مهتمة

شكلها مرررررة لذيذة مشكورة ويعطيش الف عافية
وتسلم الأيادي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

... طبق حلــــوه وخفيف...
يسلمـــوا خيي على هيك طله
دمت بود...

----------


## دموع الوحدة

اللهم ان صائمة خخخخ
ماما تسوي تشبها
بس تحط في الصينية شرايح بصل وطماطم واني اقول ليها تحط بطاطس لان ما احب طعم البصل والطماطم خخخخ<< مشكل
وبعدين تصف الاصابع عليها 
وتصب فيها اممم اظاهر مرقة ماي وصلصل وتغطيها وتدخلها الفرن واذا استوت
تصب فوق الاصابع جبن وقشطة وتدخل الصينية مرة ثانية 
علشان يتحمر قليل مو واجد
وبس وسلامتكم
ويم يم لذيييييييذ

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووا

----------


## بقايا احزان

يسلمووووووو 

والله خوش نقل الوصفة مرة روووووووووووووووعة

----------


## ملكه القلوب

يم يم يم 

تسلم يمناك على الوصفه السهله واللذيذه

كل الشكر لك ياشاري

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تسلم اخوي على الطرح*
*الله يعطيك ا**لعافية*
*ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي
دمت بخير*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام  عليكم  ..~

مراحب  

يعطيك العافية  
ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بود

----------


## أسنات

وصفة لذيذة 
مشكور طارحها لنا

----------


## شاري الطيب

يسلمو ع التواجد الرائع
ربي لايحرمني منكم ومن حضوركم الرائع 
يعطيكم ربي ألف عآفيهـ
لآخلآ ولا عدم

----------

